# Game 71: Memphis Grizzlies (17-54) @ Los Angeles Lakers (38-32)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

@









7:30pm
Staples Center




















































 



































<b><u>Western Conference Playoff Picture:</b></u>

1. Dallas
2. Phoenix (5.5 GB)
3. San Antonio (8.5 GB)
4. Utah (12.5 GB)
5. Houston (14 GB)
6. *<font color="purple">LA Lakers (20.5 GB)*</font>
7. Denver (23 GB)
8. LA Clippers (24.5 GB)


<b><u>When</u>: Tuesday | March, 27</b></center>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's a hell of a night for a six game winning streak.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully Lakers don't slack off and get overconfident, since we're riding a 5 game winning streak.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone know if Mike Miller will play? He missed last night's game vs. Phoenix and only played 18 minutes and scored 4 points vs. Utah on the 24th.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Winning ways should continue. DOn't let the Gasols and Millers kill you.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Anyone know if Mike Miller will play? He missed last night's game vs. Phoenix and only played 18 minutes and scored 4 points vs. Utah on the 24th.


Highly unlikely.

He's logged major minutes this season (No. 3 overall in Total Minutes), and with the season now all but over, he'll most likely be shut down for the rest of the road trip in order to rest his knees.

Expect Tarence Kinsey to start in his place, with possibly even Junior Harrington starting over Atkins, who has a strained groin.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Highly unlikely.
> 
> He's logged major minutes this season (No. 3 overall in Total Minutes), and with the season now all but over, he'll most likely be shut down for the rest of the road trip in order to rest his knees.
> 
> Expect Tarence Kinsey to start in his place, with possibly even Junior Harrington starting over Atkins, who has a strained groin.


Man, how did you manage to suffer through this season? Much respect.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Man, how did you manage to suffer through this season? Much respect.


I don't know, but I think I deserve some free season tickets for next year!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

my dads in vegas...

so i put 20 down on the over/under which is at 218.5 pts...i took the under 

and i took the Lakers...20 down on this also


that said GO LAKERS (but only in a blowout:clap2: )

I called my dad as soon as I heard the news about M. Miller.hahah


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

A Resemblance? I think so:yes:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I hope we can get another win here. If lamar continues to play the same then we are tough to beat.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Unique said:


> I hope we can get another win here. If lamar continues to play the same then we are tough to beat.


Mike Miller, Chucky Atkins, and Damon Stoudimire could be out....we will not lose..


----------



## blackmamba24 (May 13, 2006)

kobes droppin 40 plus we def get a win........odom gets a double double, smush 10 pts and we win by 10


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Mike Miller, Chucky Atkins, and Damon Stoudimire could be out....we will not lose..


You did watch the last game right? Miller completely went off. Stoudamire is out I assume tonight. We have a tendancy to let role players look like superstars. That's pretty cool about the bet thing. I've always wanted to do that.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You did watch the last game right? Miller completely went off. Stoudamire is out I assume tonight. We have a tendancy to let role players look like superstars. That's pretty cool about the bet thing. I've always wanted to do that.


Exactly. Lakers suck with sucky teams.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yup. It doesn't matter who is injured. Somebody is likely to step up and go off. Just win please... Have fun at the game tonight Unique...lucky *******..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers should win this game, but how many times have we said they should win certain games this year. They're playing with a ton of confidence right now, and confidence leads to the team playing well, which in turn, crazily enough, leads to us winning!

Kobe will have a typical night; Odom should play well, and we need to make sure we don't allow Pau Gasol to just destroy us like he did a few nights ago...and same goes for Mike Miller (if he does end up playing).


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

big game outta odom today?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

a.y.h. said:


> big game outta odom today?


triple double. 21-13-11

we can't afford to loose to sub .500 teams at home. this is a MUST win


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Odom needs to start shooting more. He has 0 pts in the 2nd. =\


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers are playing like **** right now...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We look half awake out there, especially Kobe and Odom. Neither of them is attacking the basket whatsoever, and that had better change in the second half.

All of the Lakers are scared ****less of Swift, Warrick, Gay and Gasol. If we protect the ball and go up strong against them, they aren't going to block our shots. Jesum Crow that was a bad second quarter!

A little awareness, effort and intelligence on defense would be nice too. The energy and focus we had in that half made it look like it was the first exhibition game of the season.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

some energy, please?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

GOD we are playing like ****ing ****


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

the crowd is like dead


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

If we lose tonite, I will have zero respect for the lakers...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Just got home basically to watch game, and noticed Kwame hasn't played. Is he just resting his knees for the game?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lmao this is pathetic...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Our play makes me want to vomit right now. I hesitate to even call it "play" because we don't even look like we want to be on the basketball court.

This is just baffling.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Turiaf's in. maybe now a change of pace


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

**** the lakers...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is a ****ing joke. We're gonna lose to the worst team in the league at home.

Wow. Just wow.

Kobe's worst game ever?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What kind of coach allows his team to shoot this many outside shots?

IT AIN'T WORKING!!! ATTACK THE GODDAMN BASKET MORONS!!!!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

DOWN BY 6? in the FOURTH!??!?!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, now I see why Kobe is pissed off. The Grizzlies are bumping and checking him every time he attacks the basket and nothing is being called.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

shammond gets the steal. but misses the shot.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

and then he makes his second shot!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

yay for sasha btw


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

:rofl: OMG, please lose, Grizzlies. 










What are we doing? It was all going according to plan in the first quarter...tank harder!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

luke is coming innnn


----------



## Smush (Mar 28, 2007)

There is 6 minutes left and we're down by 3, . Come on guys, step it up! Odom needs more looks, and Kobe needs to catch his fire again.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

13 - 8 Grizzlies in blocks. jeez


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Even _I_ didn't think Kinsey had these kinds of stones. Man...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Urrggggggggghhhhhhhhh! 

:curse:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh my God, Tarence Kinsey.

The PA announcer isn't even pronouncing his first name correctly, and he's going nuts.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

<font color="red">*Against the rules...*</font>


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Stinks!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

why the **** did smush shoot that


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

From now on, Smush should never attempt more shots than Odom. This is beyond madness.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

God, I would like to hear some of the excuses on why we lost...wait kwame didnt play so its ok..right?


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

this is ****ing ridiculous


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

who else **** their pants when they saw kobe hit that


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Smush Parker You ****ing ***** Go Back To And1 Ball....you ****ing Suck....going For A ****ing 3 Are You Serious...look For Kobe You Little *****


----------



## Smush (Mar 28, 2007)

Smush.. Smush.. Smush.. 

Why does he keep trying to be a hero? Why did he shoot the shot from 5 feet behind the 3-point line with 15 seconds to go? Why did he shoot the shot with 6 seconds to go???

Phil should have sat Kobe down for just a little bit, because of his poor shooting, and gave more shot attempts to Odom.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Smush said:


> Smush.. Smush.. Smush..
> 
> Why does he keep trying to be a hero? Why did he shoot the shot from 5 feet behind the 3-point line with 15 seconds to go? Why did he shoot the shot with 6 seconds to go???
> 
> Phil should have sat Kobe down for just a little bit, because of his poor shooting, and gave more shot attempts to Odom.


Agree with you there Smush.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My goodness you have to be kidding me PJ drew up a 3 for SMUSH Parker who hadn't hit nothing in the 2nd half. You gotta question the intelligence of this team Kobe's only 2 shots in the last 3 minutes came on the deep 3 and that last shot over Gasol.

I mean really all we needed was a 2 and we draw up a 3 with our worst shooter against the worst team in the league awful just awful. 

Why even draw up a play there just give it to Kobe out top an tell him to create something. not alot to diagram. Smush had an open look but he wasn't hitting anything. 

This game exposed our short comings as a team. 

The grizz were more athletic and it showed, Kinsey, Harrington, Warrick Swift, and gay were sticky and long in the zone and blocking everything in the paint. 

can't blame Kobe a bad game was coming but lamar played like total crap He was a total non factor on offense. 

No bench other than Sasha's 3. 

PJ makes the game clinching move for the grizz late when he brings smush back in Sasha had just hit a 3. 

Worst loss EVER at Staples. Not a worst loss at Staples considering the opponent.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not a good team in the league has loss so many pathetic games as we have. I mean has it really come to Kobe getting 40 or more or we lose. 

Is it that pathetic.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> My goodness you have to be kidding me PJ drew up a 3 for *SMUSH Parker who hadn't hit nothing* in the 2nd half. You gotta question the intelligence of this team Kobe's only 2 shots in the last 3 minutes came on the deep 3 and that last shot over Gasol.
> 
> I mean really all we needed was a 2 and we draw up a 3 with our worst shooter against the worst team in the league awful just awful.
> 
> ...


That..sir..is a double negative..

Had not hit anything.

or

Had hit nothing.:yes:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Theres a lot to say about that game, none of it is good.

Kobe's shooting was horrific. And, forced at times. In fact, I was rather disappointed by Kobe's attitude late in the game towards Lamar, etc. Don't mind, trying to get people pumped up but when your 7 of 26 (Or so) your apart of the loss too. And at times when there was Lamar making a cut to the basket, Kobe would settle for a jumpshot. Just wasn't a good game for Kobe, even with the last minute heroics. He completely pussed out on defense as well late in the game. Some horrible defense. 

Smush is pathetic. But don't blame him for taking the shot. Phil just said on FSN, the play was design to be in Smush's hands if he was wide open. He was. I blame Phil for that. Why in the hell did Smush get a play drawn up for him is beyond me. Despite my trashing of Kobe, the ball should have been in his hands and he should have cut to the basket and picked up the foul. The Lakers didn't need to go for the win, they could have won it in OT. The sad thing was, as soon as Smush came in in the end and Sasha who seemed to be doing well on both ends of the floor went out, I said to my friend... "This will be the only time you hear me say this, but I wish Sasha was not going out and Smush coming in". And Man, do I really feel that way now.

So Phil you want someone else to take a game winner other than Kobe, Ok.. Fine.. How about Luke Walton who is 3 of 3 from the three, and actually wants to shoot those shots at the end of a game? I'm not saying he is a better option than Kobe, but he is sure as hell better for a three than Parker.. I mean.. Hell say they foul him before he can take the three.. Id rather see Luke at the line than Smush who is pathetic at the line. Just some horrible substitutions and play calling tonight by Phil. It wasn't the reason for the loss as much as teams lack of energy, effort, etc.


All I can say is heaven help the Lakers vs Houston.


----------



## Smush (Mar 28, 2007)

Not only did we lose to the worst team in the NBA (by far), we lost to the worst team in the NBA without Mike Miller, Chucky Atkins, and Damon Stoudemire!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

So the Lakers can't win games without Kobe scoring minimum of 43 points.
What is the deal with Lakers making some unknown guy famous?
Odom should be taught how to be aggressive on the offensive end.
Smush should be disposed off to where ever he came from, he is a disgrace to Lakers dynasty.
I don't blame Kobe that much, The guy averaged 47 minutes per game in the last five games shooting 91-173 , 21-44 threes and 65-71 free throws. He is bound to get tired and miss some shots. 
Lakers lost this game in the third quarter. The worst part if Memphis is trying their best to throw away the game.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Why in the hell did Smush get a play drawn up for him is beyond me. Despite my trashing of Kobe, the ball should have been in his hands and he should have cut to the basket and picked up the foul.


Phil is weird, he'll do this every now and then to boost a players confidence when they are in a slump, he did this to Lamar and Luke as well.


In reality though, its beyond me when people blames one player for losing because he missed a game clinching shot. This game should've never been this close to begin with, LA is playing at home against a team who has less than 20 wins.



LA NEEDS TO PLAY BETTER AS A TEAM, HAVE A FREAKING SENSE OF URGENCY!!!. Kobe'S historic performance was absolutely amazing, But it can only take them so far as a group.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Smush said:


> Not only did we lose to the worst team in the NBA (by far), we lost to the worst team in the NBA without Mike Miller, Chucky Atkins, and Damon Stoudemire!


I agree with you once again Smush.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What an embarassing loss. Up 15, then somehow blow the big lead to the worst team in the NBA.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Lakers should win this game, but how many times have we said they should win certain games this year.


Yeah, there's a reason I said that...

What a horrible loss. Memphis was coming off a game last night against the Suns, and then they come into our house, where we get a 15-point lead, and then they cut it down and beat us...and what the hell was with the last play of the game? Smush Parker taking a ****ing three immediately? Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Yeah, there's a reason I said that...
> 
> What a horrible loss. Memphis was coming off a game last night against the Suns, and then they come into our house, where we get a 15-point lead, and then they cut it down and beat us...and what the hell was with the last play of the game? Smush Parker taking a ****ing three immediately? Are you ****ing kidding me?


I think I'd rather have Kobe take a half court shot then Smush taking the last shot of the game.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

So we lose to the Memphis, whats new?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

guys you all watched the game..the grizzles played hard and we didnt. Im Sorry they deserved to win yesterday. They were the better team. Its ok that we lost, its not like we were going undefeated the rest of the season...take a chill pill. We are fine. Just gear up for the playoffs


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ugly. I just deleted the DVR, not watching it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> :lol:


Please don't laugh at us! We're not fortunate enough to have a quality team like the Nets. Oh wait....


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't care. I find it pretty hilarious how you guys lost to the Grizz, I'm sorry.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Smush said:


> Not only did we lose to the worst team in the NBA (by far), we lost to the worst team in the NBA without Mike Miller, Chucky Atkins, and Damon Stoudemire!



:lol:

WOOOOOOOW


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> I don't care. I find it pretty hilarious how you guys lost to the Grizz, I'm sorry.


Don't care? Around here you will find fans that care about the success of our team. Rather than parade around the forums baiting other fans who root for teams that the Lakers are actually better than. By the way, you have been warned for baiting. If you're going to post here, try to at least be half-way mature.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Seems that Tarence Kinsey is the Grizzlies "Kobe Stopper"...!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jizzy said:


> I don't care. I find it pretty hilarious how you guys lost to the Grizz, I'm sorry.


should we laugh when...the nets dont make the playoffs?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> should we laugh when...the nets dont make the playoffs?


It's a free world.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> It's a free world.


It may be a free world, but there sure are rules to follow.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> :lol:
> 
> WOOOOOOOW



nelson?

from the simpsons?

is that you?


----------

